# Bck Blindfaith's Lethal Weapon SH aka Riggs Available for Stud Services



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2018)

*Available at stud – BCK Blindfaith’s Lethal Weapon SH (Riggs). Riggs is a yellow Lab with a great pedigree. He finished his AKC Senior Hunter title at 26 months and is currently running at Master level. Riggs is not only a very accomplished retriever in both tests and hunting, but an outstanding upland hunting dog with a fantastic nose. He’s small, at 55 lbs, but very, very solid and tough. Riggs has the following genetic health clearances: OFA hips – good, OFA elbows – normal, eyes, CERF/CAER – normal, EIC – clear, CM – clear, D locus – normal.

Rigg's has one pass towards Master Hunter in 2019

If interested, please email me at [email protected]

Located: near Columbus, Ohio

Callname: Riggs
Gender: Male
Color: YLW
coat Genotype: Yellow - Hidden Black - eeBB
Whelp Date: 6/20/2016
Owner: Jeff Politte
Breeder: Christian Abel

OFA Hips: LR-236062G26M-VPI
Eye CERF/CAER: LR-EYE12819/13M-PI
OFA Elbow: LR-EL85993M26-VPI
CNM: LR-CNM1684/14M-PI
EIC: LR-EIC4112/14M-PI
AKC reg: SR93891706
OFA D LOCUS: LR-DL719/14M-PI

****Check health clearances of this dog: **OFA Website
CNM Website
The Kennel Club / BVA- British Clearances

**Pedigree:*https://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=51399


----------

